
Spatial Awareness: A Curated Maps and Spatial Newsletter - robhawkes
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps/issues/spatial-awareness-7-maps-spatial-newsletter-by-robin-hawkes-190525
======
robhawkes
This week's issue features a stunning animated map by Nadieh Bremer showing
how satellites capture images of Earth every day, amongst the usual collection
of other spatial goodies.

Please reply here if you have any feedback or suggestions so I can respond

